# ALSA troubles

## Phr34K

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo_box phr34k # lspci 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo_box phr34k # dmesg | grep -A2 -i alsa
> 
> ALSA device list:
> 
>   No soundcards found.
> ...

 

I've tried building ALSA into my kernel and that didn't work, so I tried setting ALSA up using modules and its still not working.  

What's the deal?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phr34K,

There are several Audigy cards with different chipsets.

Ask lspci for more information by running

```
lspci -vvv 
```

and posting the section for 

```
0000:02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04) 
```

only

----------

## Phr34K

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
> 
>         Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0240 Audigy 2 Platinum 6.1
> 
>         Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
> ...

 

I also noticed that there is no '/dev/snd' and its complaining about that...

----------

## feld

I highly recommend you go to Opensound OSS. It is way better than ALSA. Easy to install. You'll love it. I'm never going to use ALSA again.

I use it on my audigy 2

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phr34K,

There are lots of Audigy 2 cards, all the ones listed here use the emu10k1 chip.

This needs the  Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS) option in the kernel.

When the module is loaded, (or built into the kernel) udev should create and populate /dev/snd.

Its worth giving udev a poke with udevstart.

Check your 

```
uname -a
```

 does the date/time match your most recent kernel compile date/time.

If you remake your kernel, please make ALSA as modules, it provides so much more debug information.

----------

## Phr34K

I don't use udev (still on devfs)  I have everything ALSA compiled as modules.  Still no sound..

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo_box linux # alsamixer 
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo_box linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> 
>  * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.
> 
>  * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> ...

 

anyone know whats going on?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phr34K,

... and the dmesg sound errors are ... ?

----------

## Phr34K

 *Quote:*   

> kobject_register failed for snd (-17)
> 
>  [<c021bccb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60
> 
>  [<c0136a51>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x51/0xc0
> ...

 

----------

## Phr34K

So I've changed to UDEV and everything seems like it should work however when I do /etc/init.d/alsasound restart I can hear my speakers turn on then turn off again.  I've checked alsamixer to see if anything was muted and nothing was (well nothing that seemed like it shouldn't be muted).

what can i do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phr34K,

You have made ALSA with some but not all the debugging options on:-

Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk, is one of them.

Rebuild your kernel after you have navigated to 

Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

and turned off both

```
Verbose printk

Debug
```

(I didn't actually check that degug was on)

----------

## Phr34K

So I figured out that my '/etc/conf.d/alsasound' options were the cause of my troubles.  I turned off the RESTORE_ON_START option temporarily and now everything works beautifully.  

My thanks to you NeddySeagoon for the quick responses!

----------

## linuxoid-ht

 *Phr34K wrote:*   

> I don't use udev (still on devfs)  I have everything ALSA compiled as modules.  Still no sound..
> 
>  *Quote:*   gentoo_box linux # alsamixer 
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> ...

 

cd /usr/src/linux-__ver__/

make clean

rm -r -f /lib/modules/*

make modules_install

cp System.map /boot/???map??

lilo

reboot

it must fix this problem

----------

